# 2013 Accord Sport Simple Rockford Fosgate Installation Thread



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I wanted to put together a simple installation for my new 2013 Accord Sport. I love the car but the factory stereo was terrible. Lucky for me there's no factory amps with the Sport trim, and a simple 4 speaker setup, and an additional bonus - a flat signal from the stock stereo. The OEM deck handles bluetooth, backup cam, steering wheel controls and is completely integrated into the dash. Goals of the installation are to keep everything hidden with an OEM appearance, and stay within a budget. I have two small kids so having full access to the trunk was an absolute must, that meant mounting the amps under the seats.

Equipment
I knew since the car was brand new that I wanted to do a "single brand" installation. I know that keeping everything one brand doesn't really matter at all but I always thought it would be cool to keep everything in the family if you will. After seeing the newer RF products a few years ago at a shop I was intrigued. The more I read about their components and amplifiers, the more impressed I was so I decided to go with Rockford. Front speakers are the T2652-S components running active. Tweeters would be mounted in factory sail panels from the EX trim level. They are powered by a Rockford P500X4D (now discontinued but still available on the cheap at VM Innovations). I am running OEM rears connected to an old school Sony XM-3021 because I read that my processor; an Alpine PXE-H660 actually produces a better image when using rears. Subwoofers are Rockford also, two P2 8" powered by a Rockford Prime 750-1D. 

I didn't take alot of pictures during the install but here's a few if you're interested:

Wiring Snakepit:

You can see the speaker wires that were spliced into the oem harness running along the tunnel. On the passenger side you see the RCA's coming in from the trunk where the Alpine PXE-H660 will be mounted.

Anyone remember these RCA's?


Door Treatment:



I used the corrugated plastic for sale signs from Home Depot to fill in the giant holes in the doors. 





Passenger Side Amp Rack:


Driver Side Amp Rack:


Processor Mounted to the back of the rear seat:

Wires have been cleaned up and tied since then. When the seat is up they all tuck into the carpet.

Subs:


I am very happy with the way it sounds only with the quick and dirty Imprint 4 position calibration. When I have some additional time this week I will complete a 6 position calibration using the Imprint software along with tweaking my gains and time alignment. The Rockford T2 components sound great. I was a little worried about the aluminum tweeter being to bright but they sound fantastic to me. Midbass in the sealed doors is very rich and engaging.


----------



## 13SQCivic (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't have an Accord, but I feel you wit the dash. I have the 13 civic and it's the same dilemma. Same thing with the tweeter panels too lol.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice. Do you know if both are full-range signals? (front and rear I mean) 

One day I'll get around to adding something. It's definitely hard coming from a full setup with DSP, etc to factory...especially the Accord Sport setup.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> Nice. Do you know if both are full-range signals? (front and rear I mean)
> 
> One day I'll get around to adding something. It's definitely hard coming from a full setup with DSP, etc to factory...especially the Accord Sport setup.


Based on some research and other threads that I have written I believe they are full range. If there's any shaping its on the rears only. Either way the processor helps clean that up. 

What do you mean it's hard coming from a setup with DSP to a factory install? You can use an integration processor with DSP like a Mosconi, MS-8, PXE-H800, and you have all of the same DSP functions that you may be used to.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice to see it came out so well for you. How are you enjoying the alpine piece?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

crx4luke said:


> Nice to see it came out so well for you. How are you enjoying the alpine piece?


From the limited time I have spent with it I like it alot. I do not have a professional ear and there's no pro's in Jax that can tune so having the auto calibration is a huge bonus. I haven't yet fine tuned the system with my laptop but I know I need to. From what I've read, driver imaging really improves when you do three measurements for the drivers head position. When the rain clears out I will try to get that done, tonight or tomorrow. How's your installation coming along?


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like it is going to rain again today. Hope you get to do some more calibrations. 

Mine is coming along.....slowly. I've gotten a couple of things done,but still a long way off from having it play.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> What do you mean it's hard coming from a setup with DSP to a factory install? You can use an integration processor with DSP like a Mosconi, MS-8, PXE-H800, and you have all of the same DSP functions that you may be used to.


I mean it's hard going from fully deadened and sealed doors with Image Dynamics xs62's and their xs28's ran active off an ID q450.4. IDmax 12" off an Audison sr1dk. All through an MS-8 and fine tuned with spl meter


...to 4 crappy, factory speakers lol. It's like getting to drive a Ferrari for awhile and then changing to a Prius. It's in the works though!! Eyeing some options now


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> I mean it's hard going from fully deadened and sealed doors with Image Dynamics xs62's and their xs28's ran active off an ID q450.4. IDmax 12" off an Audison sr1dk. All through an MS-8 and fine tuned with spl meter
> 
> 
> ...to 4 crappy, factory speakers lol. It's like getting to drive a Ferrari for awhile and then changing to a Prius. It's in the works though!! Eyeing some options now


Ohhh ok, sorry I misunderstood. You could always make your Accord the Ferrari of Prius' (or Prii).


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work.  

How do you like the sound from those T2 comps a month down the road?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work.  

How do you like the sound from those T2 comps a month down the road?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Chaos said:


> Nice work.
> 
> How do you like the sound from those T2 comps a month down the road?


I am really impressed with them. Probably more with the tweeter than the mid. I was worried that the metal tweeter was going to be really harsh. These are mounted in OEM sail panels aimed at the dome light, so they are off axis. In this configuration, they are not harsh at all with the kind of music I listen to most (Rock, Blues, occasional Rap). The other thing that I think is helping is that the auto eq on the Alpine PXE-H660 did a nice job boosting the gain on the mid range output to match the output of the tweets. I am not running these passive, but I thought that RF did a great job on the crossovers. Very well built, can be bi-amped, and has an on/off axis switch.

As for the mid, they are solid but don't go that low. Xmax is limited. Nice solid punch, and they play quite well up to around 3-4khz. Honestly, they remind me alot of a pro-audio type mid. Overall a nice set for the money. Eventually I want to get my hands on the T3 set, that mid just looks so sexy and should dig a little deeper than the T2.


----------

